# is $6 too expensive to convert your cd player to digital out?



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Apparently this works, too!

http://leoricksimon.blogspot.com/2006/05/spdif-toslink-interface.html

http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2006/05/homemade_high_quality_minidisc.html


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice, now its just having the balls to disassemble my HU.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Uhm, am I missing something? Looks like this mod would only work on a CD-ROM drive. I don't see how this would apply to a mobile head unit without a lot more work.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm trying the solar pizza oven before I tear into my HU.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

effenay said:


> Uhm, am I missing something? Looks like this mod would only work on a CD-ROM drive. I don't see how this would apply to a mobile head unit without a lot more work.


What makes a CD rom playing an audio disc different than your car CD player?

might be missing the other $6 titled thread in this forum  check it out.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

effenay said:


> Uhm, am I missing something? Looks like this mod would only work on a CD-ROM drive. I don't see how this would apply to a mobile head unit without a lot more work.


X2  White rabbit, Did you do the mod yet? Can you post pics and more details? Most people here are not so technical savy as yourself.


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> What makes a CD rom playing an audio disc different than your car CD player?


A CD-ROM drive costs less than $30 and does not require disassembly or voiding the warranty to mod. The same cannot be said for the head unit in my car. 



Whiterabbit said:


> might be missing the other $6 titled thread in this forum  check it out.


Yes, I'm aware of the other thread, and it looks like it applies specifically to mobile head units. However the links you posted in this thread seem to apply only to CD-ROM drives, which doesn't seem very useful unless I'm missing something?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I wonder if the pen tube causes any signal degradation. Interesting mod tho.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

only degrades the signal if you drop bits.

spdif is spdif. Doesnt matter if it is a cd rom or a cd player. The signal will still require location. This link provides the understanding and knowledge that a toslink jack is not the only way to transmit signal.

One big big benefit to this system is the ability to route the signal down wires all the way to the signal processor, converting to an optical signal only at the very end of the path. This allows for the flexibility and simplicity of electrical transmission through out the car without the problems of induced noise in an analog chain while still eliminating ground loops by using an optical transmission method.

This also calls to question potential conversion of existing cd players with spdif outputs via RCA cabling with the desire to maintain ground loop isolation without an expensive RCA-Toslink converter.

definitely good information to the DIY-er! especially if the DIY-er demands inexpensive proof-of-concept testing before spending money on more expensive construction methods


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

But this would be with no pre-amp (ie, you could no longer use the volume control on the deck). So you'd have to have an amp or signal processor in the rear that has a remotely located controlling head.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Absolutely. Just like any digital signal transmission!


----------



## supra400hptt (Aug 11, 2005)

http://www.turboegt.com/Audio/Car Audio/Car Audio Main.htm

Here is the mod on an Alpine deck.


----------



## pontiacbird (Dec 29, 2006)

supra400hptt said:


> http://www.turboegt.com/Audio/Car Audio/Car Audio Main.htm
> 
> Here is the mod on an Alpine deck.


wow, sick find....that is very detailed....and scary  

it does make me wonder why we don't see optical outs more often....then again, if it was 6 bucks a pop....spread across thousands upon thousands of HU's...i guess it adds up.....


----------

